# Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?



## Seneca (6. April 2012)

Habe gestern Nachmittag zwei Forellen gefangen, abends ausgenommen und über Nacht im Kühlschrank gelagert.
Heute morgen sehen sie von einer Seite noch "normal" aus (silbrig, bläulich) auf dem Rücke und auf der anderen Seite aber sind sie grünlich verfärbt und insgesamt ziemlich schleimig. 

Ist das normal dass sich die Fische nach dem Fang so verfärben? 

Und: Schuppt ihr Forellen vor derZubereitung (z.B. in Alufolie für den Backofen)

Gruß
Seneca


----------



## antonio (6. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?*

wenn ich forellen(nicht nur forellen) mache, dann wird nicht nur ausgenommen sondern auch gründlich entschuppt und entschleimt.
die haut ist nämlich sehr lecker beim braten als beispiel, nur eben nicht wenn sie noch voll schleim und schuppen ist.
außerdem stinkt es dann nach fisch beim zubereiten.
wenn die fische geräuchert werden sollen braucht man da nicht so gründlich sein, die haut fliegt ja weg.
bei karpfen/forelle blau wird ebenfalls nicht entschleimt.

antonio


----------



## ehrwien (6. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?*

ich habe bei gebratenen Forellen kein Problem mit Schleim/Schuppen.


----------



## antonio (6. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?*



ehrwien schrieb:


> ich habe bei gebratenen Forellen kein Problem mit Schleim/Schuppen.



manch einer ißt eben alles oder ekelt sich vor nichts:m

antonio


----------



## sprogoe (6. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?*

vielleicht ist es an der Zeit, den Kühlschrank mal mit Essigwasser auszuwaschen?:q

ne´ das habe ich echt noch nicht erlebt, daß sich Forellen im Kühlschrank grün färben.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Phoenix-mk (6. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?*

Er meint bestimmt die natürliche verfärbung.
(hoffe doch mal das ist natürlich :q:q:q )

Ich kenne das nur wenn meine gefangenen Forellen ein bisschen liegen bleiben das sich so ein " Bundeswehrcamouflage " entwickelt!


----------



## Theradon (6. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?*

Wenn die Forellen etwas länger liegen werden sie blass und wirken somit " Leicht grünlich"


----------



## Seneca (7. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?*

Ja genau das hab ich gemeint. Scheint also normal zu sein.:vik:

Hab sie übrigens gestern im Backofen gemacht und haben super geschmeckt (auch ungeschuppt ) !!

:m


----------



## ehrwien (7. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen einen Tag nach dem Fang grünlich?*



Seneca schrieb:


> (auch ungeschuppt )


sag ich ja #6

gut durchgebraten kann man die Haut auch ungeschuppt mitessen, macht mMn bei Forellen gar nix aus...


----------

